# Living in Parma



## kemmes

hi,

i am one of the northern Europeans moved down to Parma. Working here for a while now. Does any one know if there are any other froeigners around here or are there any clubs to join in where to meet other expats ?


----------



## Saideh

*parma*



kemmes said:


> hi,
> 
> i am one of the northern Europeans moved down to Parma. Working here for a while now. Does any one know if there are any other froeigners around here or are there any clubs to join in where to meet other expats ?


Hi we are moving there around march or april, we would love to meet or let us know if you found any other expats


----------



## CHW21

*New Zealand*



kemmes said:


> hi,
> 
> i am one of the northern Europeans moved down to Parma. Working here for a while now. Does any one know if there are any other froeigners around here or are there any clubs to join in where to meet other expats ?


Hi 

I am a 21 year old New Zealander living in Noceto Parma. I am very interested in meeting english speaking people with home of employment. Would like to hear from you.

Chris


----------

